# light tent



## almer (Jan 4, 2007)

Im trying to make a light tent,how thin should the white fabric be,i have2 lights for sides,1 for top with 26 watt florescent curly bulbs,a 14x14 frame,a707 hp camera.I searched the forums but still unclear.thanks


----------



## jthompson1995 (Jan 4, 2007)

You want something somewhat but not totally sheer.  The idea is to diffuse the light so it is more even.  You should get a good idea if you hold the fabric between a light and another object to see how much light it transmits and how even it disperses the light.  hope this helps.


----------



## stevers (Jan 7, 2007)

I used a white bed sheet and have had good luck with it. As the pen changes color or the background I use is lighter or darker, I have to adjust the apiture and shutter settings on the camera anyway.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've also heard that a white sheet works best.  I wish I had room for a tent, but once I finish my turning shop, I'll have it.  I may use a white bin, like Jimgo uses.
Rob


----------



## stevers (Jan 8, 2007)

A light tent does'nt take a whole lot of room. Mine is only about 12"x18". And it stores on a shelf out of the way. It only weighs a pound or two.


----------



## jrc (Jan 8, 2007)

Paper towels works & Gray background.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought the sheerest white fabric I could find. I think it was like $3 a yard and I bought two yards. I made my "tent" using PVC and PVC fittings and made it about 20x20x20 or so. The light source I have are the halogen construction type 500 watt jobs and they worked well for me.


----------



## stevers (Jan 8, 2007)

Me too, PVC and a sheet and 500watt work lights. I did put overhead lights on top to help eliminate some shadowing.


----------



## almer (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />Me too, PVC and a sheet and 500watt work lights. I did put overhead lights on top to help eliminate some shadowing.


My wife has a proffessional photographer friend,she went today and got 2 big pieces of what he calls deffusion fabric,will try it this weekend with some different bulbs he recommended.the fabric seems very sheer.


----------



## stevers (Jan 10, 2007)

I just used what I had around. I was trying not to spend much,(if any) money. If you go to my web site or get a look at any of my pictures on the "show off your pens" forum, you'll see that my shots come out pretty well. I think they look good. Especially for an ammature. 
Let us know what you come up with and post a few picks for us to see.


----------

